# Sweet Corn IT Cooking Temps, Steaming / Grilling, Husk On



## mr t 59874 (May 28, 2013)

*                         Sweet Corn IT Cooking Temps, Steaming - Grilling, Husk On*

While satisfying my curiosity as to the surface temperature of sweet corn when done, it was discovered how easy it was to record the temperature using a remote thermometer. In the future the following technique will be used to prevent over or undercooking sweet corn.

*Preparation:  *

Peel husk back 2/3 way and remove as much silk as can easily be removed.
Replace husk and tie end with twine.
Submerge in cold water for a minimum of 20 minutes.
*Cooking instructions:*

Steaming:

In a suitable sized lidded pot with rack, bring 2 inches of water to a light boil.

Remove corn from water and insert temperature probe between husk and kernels of one ear. A rubber band can be used to help secure probe.
Place corn, top down into the steaming pot and lid.
When the probe temperature reaches 200°, remove corn from steamer. (Approximately 12-15 minutes depending on amount being heated and the size of steamer).
Remove twine and pull husk back completely. Careful, will be hot.  (Husk may be removed or used as handle to hold corn).
With dry paper or cloth towel rub any remaining silk away.
Apply butter and seasoned salt to taste.
Serve and enjoy.
*Note :  *

All of my Maverick  probes have been sealed using RTV silicone and heat shrink tubing.

Grilling:

Remove corn from water and insert temperature probe between husk and kernels of one ear. A twine can be used to secure probe.
Place on preheated grill.
Rotate corn at 10 minute intervals until done. Time will depend on grill temperature.
When the probe temperature reaches 200°, remove corn from grill.
Remove twine and pull husk back completely. Careful, will be hot. (Husk may be removed or used as handle to hold corn).
With dry paper or cloth towel rub any remaining silk away.
Apply butter and seasoned salt to taste.
Serve and enjoy.
Cooking suggestions :

For a smoke flavor, the corn may be smoked when grilling or smoked butter may be used prior to serving.

Tom


----------



## fwismoker (May 28, 2013)

Cool thanks Tom...can't wait to try some cold smoked butter  this summer with our super sweet bi color corn here in the Mid West!  (trying to make you jealous!)

I now like leaving my silk on while grilling because it's easier to remove after it's cooked and seems to hold the moisture in better.


----------



## kathrynn (May 28, 2013)

Mr T....thanks for the how-to's!  Going to try that on the grill.  Got some pencil cob starting to grow in the garden now!

Kat


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 28, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Mr T....thanks for the how-to's!  Going to try that on the grill.  Got some pencil cob starting to grow in the garden now!
> 
> Kat


Your welcome,  If you don't already, you will find a good soak will make for moist tender corn. Let us know how it works for you. 

Oh Oh, I was just thinking what your pool would look like with a couple dozen ears of corn floating in it.

We are still getting frost.

Tom


FWIsmoker said:


> Cool thanks Tom...can't wait to try some cold smoked butter  this summer with our super sweet bi color corn here in the Mid West!  (trying to make you jealous!)
> 
> I now like leaving my silk on while grilling because it's easier to remove after it's cooked and seems to hold the moisture in better.


Hopefully you will have some on hand when I get back there.

Tom


----------



## kathrynn (May 28, 2013)

Tom....that is bad with the frost still.  We have even had a lot of rain this Spring...and Colder temps.  The ground temp is finally where I can plant the pencil cob this afternoon or tomorrow.  I am in Summer time mod....brrrr!

The Pool would look awesome with the corn...and we could have a huge Hot Tub later!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Kat


----------

